# R36



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/rs...f-r36

R36 in 2008? No word if it's heading to the US though...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: R36 (Idleone)*









soo nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I think thats a R32 just different front and back.. they already made the R36 (passat 300HP DSG 4 motion) I dont think they would call both Cars R36.
JT


----------



## Idleone (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

from the link:
"SPY PHOTOS: VW Golf R36
by Hans G. Lehmann
Copyright by Lehmann Photo-Syndication
March 13, 2007
300 bhp cannonball
Don’t get fooled by the R32 badge on the back, this is the secret new Golf R36. For those who believe the 250 bhp engine in the R32 isn’t enough, Volkswagen is developing a 300 bhp version of this cannonball. The engine, recently released in the Passat R36, is showing enlarged air intake openings in the front bumper fascia. Compared to the R32, these air intakes in this R36 prototype look huge. As in the R32 this R36 gets the power down with four wheel drive and a DSG-gearbox. Note that the prototype has also a slightly different front grille.
The Golf R36 will have its market launch just before the debut of the next generation Golf VI, however, expect to see it debut in semi-concept form at this year's Frankfurt Motor show in September. "


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (Idleone)*

That is so hot
WOW wanna trade my audi in for that


----------



## 2004jettagli (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: R36 (Idleone)*

the U.S. will be R32 for the gti body style. The R36 here will be the passat with 3.6 liter around 300 hp. We wont see the 3.6L in the gti body style.


----------



## J-Dubs (Jul 28, 2006)

nothing will ever compair to the 04 R32... they just look so much better then any thing that they are coming out with now


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: R36 (2004jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004jettagli* »_the U.S. will be R32 for the gti body style. The R36 here will be the passat with 3.6 liter around 300 hp. We wont see the 3.6L in the gti body style.

How can you be sure? 
After the success of the first R32, I remember reading that VW was planning to keep the R line going... releasing them at the end of production for each generation. To me, the new R32 is the equivalent of a VR6, since it is not being released at the end of production and since they quit badging VR6s "VR6". Maybe the R36 will be the _real_ R for the MkV Golf.... hopefully.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: R36 (jimix)*

Presenting the *Golf RSI*


----------



## ktrgs32 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: R36 (phaeton)*

Damn we can thank Ralph Nader for all those lovely restrictions that keep every thing we want off our shores.


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: R36 (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Presenting the *Golf RSI* 









That grille is hot!!! I wouldn't mind putting that on a MK5 R32


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: R36 (ktrgs32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktrgs32* »_Damn we can thank Ralph Nader for all those lovely restrictions that keep every thing we want off our shores.























winner: ignorant post of the day.
you can thank VW for not wanting to bring a vehilcle that would compete too closely with the TT to the US.


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

I love nader... and drive a corvair...


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (pappas64)*

I would love to see this come to the US. 
Love how the picture was taken at a gas pump.... I'm sure a 3.6L VR6 would spend alot of time there.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (jimix)*

we won't see a "R36" anytime soon, and if we do, I'm guessing MY 2011-2012


----------



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: R36 (Idleone)*

Well there are certainly reasons for them "not" to bring this car to the states, such as limited market potential with the American aversion to all things non-SUV(even that looks to be changing, gradually). I'd love to see this car make it stateside but I'm afraid w/ limited number for U.S. MKV R32 imports, the chances look slim. I'd buy it, that's for sure!


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: R36 (PUMA4kicks)*

ive heard the Passat 3.6 is a little 'nose heavy' does anyone know personally.?? BECAUSE, although its only .4L larger then the 3.2... Its still .4L larger... so id think the R36 could/may be a 'porker'
comments?


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: R36 (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_ive heard the Passat 3.6 is a little 'nose heavy' does anyone know personally.?? BECAUSE, although its only .4L larger then the 3.2... Its still .4L larger... so id think the R36 could/may be a 'porker'
comments?

Agreed 100%. The weight distribution would be atrocious. Can you say UNDERSTEER? 
The car is too small for that big of an engine. I'd rather just soup up the 3.2 and have a well-rounded more cohesive package. Besides, the R32 is plenty heavy already.


----------



## cfromberg (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 R36*

anyone knows if the EU will get the R36 anyway???
i thought the R36 is north america only???
i shot this R36 @ nuerburgring last month...:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2008 R36 (cfromberg)*

R36 passat?!










_Modified by bhb399mm at 3:50 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## cfromberg (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 R36 (bhb399mm)*

???


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: 2008 R36 (cfromberg)*

I must be too late because nowhere in that link shows the R36. Either that or I am too blind.


----------



## cfromberg (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 R36 (wickedfast87gti)*


----------



## Jazz1970 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 2008 R36 (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_R36 passat?!









_Modified by bhb399mm at 3:50 PM 9-6-2007_

yeah







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyXX53jdBts


----------



## darkranger (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Idleone)*

That sure is one sweet ride. I hope it makes it here in the next year and a half. I would definetly wait for it if it was really known to be on its way here to the US. For the past year or so all Ive heard is rumors and rumblings about it, the four doors and awd make it really attractive since I have a little one now. Would definetly take the gti off the street and just use it on weekends and use that (if it ever comes here) for my everyday beater. Laters


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

Those wheels look identical to the US spec R32's.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: 2008 R36 (Jazz1970)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazz1970* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyXX53jdBts

yummy


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

i thought that they couldn't make a R36 GTI because the engine bay was too small, that why it is as of yet still only in the passat.


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muchogranderobot* »_i thought that they couldn't make a R36 GTI because the engine bay was too small, that why it is as of yet still only in the passat.
I'll second that...


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muchogranderobot* »_i thought that they couldn't make a R36 GTI because the engine bay was too small, that why it is as of yet still only in the passat.

That's a fact. Don't know where all the dreamers got the idea that of a Golf R36. The 2008 R32 sold in the US is the same car that has been sold to the rest of the world for the last 2 1/2 years. It has just been optioned, and emission/bumper certified for the US.


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (WakeHead)*

I'd rock a wagon without any hesitation.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

I hope that Passat R36 Hits our shore


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: R36 (Idleone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Idleone* »_ http://www.worldcarfans.com/rs...f-r36

R36 in 2008? No word if it's heading to the US though...









why dont they just sport tune the 2.0t FSI to 280-300hp... wouldnt that be cheaper?








itll prolly save tons of weight too


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: R36 (Idleone)*

This article said the Golf R36 would debut at the Frankfurt Auto Show. I went through all the photos...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3437913

I didn't see it.


----------



## huybui (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: R36 (WakeHead)*

i thought the 3.6L didn't fit, so the idea was scrapped... i second the high output 2.0T Quattro thing... isn't that what the Audi S3 has? its easy then... only problem would be IF they want to.


----------



## Muchogranderobot (Aug 31, 2006)

i dont think it would be reasonable to make a high output car like that because of reliability issues in the long run. im pretty sure VW is trying to make their cars have better reliability to try to change peoples previous perception of the build quality.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Muchogranderobot)*

We wont get a rabbit R36, because the engine wouldn't fit (according to a car magazine), we will though be getting a Passat R36. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_We wont get a rabbit R36, because the engine wouldn't fit (according to a car magazine), we will though be getting a Passat R36. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

"Rumors of a top-of-the-line 3.6L V6 performance model have been quashed but expect to see a more powerful version of the R32 make its way into the lineup..."
http://www.motorauthority.com/...-3573


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: (RedRocket32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRocket32* »_
"expect to see a more powerful version of the R32 make its way into the lineup..."

Probably a FSI/Direct Injected VR6 for the MKVI. Who know when or if it will come to the US. They almost didn't bring the MKV R.


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (WakeHead)*

my thoughts exactly.....its a shame though, how close are they going to bring it to 300hp? when the 2.0 is going to be in the neighborhood of 250-270


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_
Probably a FSI/Direct Injected VR6 for the MKVI. Who know when or if it will come to the US. They almost didn't bring the MKV R. 

And when they did finally bring it, it was watered down. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to VWAG.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: R36 (huybui)*

The 3.6 isn't physically bigger or heavier than the 3.2. All VW did was revise the bore and stroke to make the 3.6 from a 3.2.
There are a ton of threads on Vortex about this.
The reason VW gave for not giving us an R36 instead of an R32 was the DSG wasn't up to the power/ torque of the 3.6 at the time. They must have figured it out.
I agree VW should tweak the 2.0T and forget about the 3.6. I wouldn't mind if they just made AWD an option in a 2.0t Golf/ Rabbit/ GTI with a six speed manual - I'll be glad to take care of making it 300+ HP - no problemo



_Modified by badb5 at 10:17 AM 9-26-2007_


----------

